# Android SDK-Manager startet nicht in Eclipse



## TDO (4. Aug 2019)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mir gerade die Android SDK für Eclipse installiert und es hat soweit auch alles funktioniert. Nur wenn ich den Android SDK-Manager öffne passiert nichts. Zwar wird dieser gestartet, doch nach dem Start passiert nichts. Jedes Mal, wenn ich Eclipse öffne kommt allerdings folgende Meldung: The Android SDK requires the new Build tools component to be installed. Please open the SDK Manager and install "Android SDK Build-tools". Wie aber bereits gesagt kann ich den SDK Manager nicht öffnen. Was kann ich jetzt machen?
Euer TDO!


----------



## mrBrown (5. Aug 2019)

Warum nimmst du nicht einfach direkt Android Studio?


----------



## kneitzel (5. Aug 2019)

Was genau hast Du bitte installiert? Ein aktuelles Android SDK findet sich eigentlich nur mit Android Studio auf developer.android.com.

Daher wäre einmal wichtig zu wissen, was Du überhaupt installiert hast. Ich würde hier vermuten, dass Du ein veraltetes SDK gefunden und installiert hast und da geht dann ggf. einiges nicht so, wie es heute gehen würde.


----------



## M.L. (6. Aug 2019)

Nur zum Vergleich wie Android SDK unter Eclipse installiert und benutzt werden kann: https://examples.javacodegeeks.com/android/android-app-development-kotlin-vs-java/


----------



## mrBrown (6. Aug 2019)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Nur zum Vergleich wie Android SDK unter Eclipse installiert und benutzt werden kann: https://examples.javacodegeeks.com/android/android-app-development-kotlin-vs-java/


Das ist schon ein verdammt schlechter Text.
90% haben einfach mal nichts mit der Überschrift zu tun, der rote Faden ist nicht wirklich vorhanden, es enthält Fehler, und wie man Android in Eclipse benutzt wird da mit keinem Wort erwähnt.

2.5. Running Android Studio => Starte Android Studio
2.6. Running Eclipse => Starte Eclipse und Installiere die Android Plugins
2.7/2.8 => Mache weiter mit Android Studio
WTF?


----------



## kneitzel (6. Aug 2019)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Nur zum Vergleich wie Android SDK unter Eclipse installiert und benutzt werden kann: https://examples.javacodegeeks.com/android/android-app-development-kotlin-vs-java/


So wie ich das sehe, greifen die auch auf die Installation über das Android Studio zurück.

Was mir da aber auch aufgefallen ist: Da wird dazu aufgefordert, auch gradle zu installieren? Das kenne ich so gar nicht. Ich nutze immer den Gradle Wrapper: https://docs.gradle.org/current/userguide/gradle_wrapper.html


----------

